# freaking out over smells?



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 30, 2014)

just curious and wanted to see if anyone else has a bun who does this to any smells!

Our rabbit will always, without fail, get very upset whenever we make meat. 
When we make bacon for breakfast or especially whenever we grill burgers; he just hates the smell!
it seems to help when we put him in his cage, because he has a little hidey hut in there. But, if not then he just sits behind the couch and thumps angrily. He doesn't seem scared; just really mad.
he seems to want us to be vegetarian lol. 

does anyone else have a bun who does this? (with meat or anything else?)


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 30, 2014)

Natasha is extremely sensitive to the smell of dogs - if anyone comes into the house who has a dog, or if I've petted one without washing my hands before I come near her, she thumps and runs under my bed. 

Last week I bought a fly trap from Agway to try to deal with an infestation of flies that's been driving me crazy. Natasha was sitting quietly, watching me. The instant I opened the package of attractant powder, Natasha jumped up as if she'd heard an explosion, thumped twice REALLY LOUD, and ran to my bedroom and under my bed. She wouldn't come out until I'd moved the fly trap away, washed my hands really well with mechanic's solvent, and coaxed her out with a carrot and a nose pet.


----------



## JBun (Jan 30, 2014)

Many buns hate cooking smells, especially meat. One of my buns goes and hides in a corner until the cooking stops and it airs out.

Rabbits are after all, vegetarians themselves. Not surprising they might want us to be too


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 30, 2014)

Really? Mine don't seem to care very much no matter what we cook - even curries, which smell up the whole house! They must be very open-minded bunnies, even toward us dastardly meat-eaters.

So open-minded, in fact, that I'm pretty sure they'd happily try our meaty human food if they could get away with stealing a piece. They've certainly tried snatching our bacon and sausages before.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2014)

Never really thought about it, but, bunnies have super noses so I can see why they might not like some smells. Ours will spend 5 minutes on my shoes, so I usually go in barefoot--saves on laces too!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah
Lady is in the kitchen most of the time running around and when my husband cooks certain Peruvian food she has fits like chicken type things, um stir frys with meat, etc... so yeah I think Lady does basically the same thing. Brooke on the other hand is a bunny garbage disposal. Every time we open the fridge door she runs and sticks her head in! 

Vanessa


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Jan 31, 2014)

Gandalf doesn't react to smells much although he did have a fascination with my house mates stinky shoes, he wouldn't leave them alone! And he likes licking toes and arm pits. I have one strange bunny!


----------



## Azerane (Jan 31, 2014)

Bandit also hides away whenever I'm cooking meat. It makes complete sense though, since meat smells of blood, and in the wild the smell of blood attracts predators so they wouldn't want to be near it or be exposed. I think it's a natural survival instinct


----------

